# Multi-Tiered system...



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

This is happening in the state of MI, but what do you guys think about it. I have read thru some of the requirements to get the new license and its really not that bad. Wriggelsworth the sheriff in my county has always been a putz and by his statements is continuing his record. What do you think about a multi-tiered permit system?

Michigan Gun Laws May Change


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Harryball said:


> This is happening in the state of MI, . . . What do you think about a multi teared permit system?


First, I'll pick a nit.
"tiered". Tiers are layers. Tears are, well, you know.

Second, I worked and lived in Michigan for 31 years for a company
that was confiscated by the Federal Government and "shared" with the UAW.

MI's City/Township/County/State Government's red tape, hoop-jumping,
and cash requirements to buy a gun and use it at a range brought TEARS
to my eyes and a large hole in my wallet.

In 1997 I retired and moved to Arizona. So far, all the Californians
who have moved here haven't been able to change "our" gun friendly culture.

Whether anyone agrees or not, we even did away with needing a CCW permit to carry concealed. :smt1099

Oh yeah, I have two tiers of government in this state. County/State. Saves a lot a money, and a LOT of grief. :mrgreen:


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

I have not had enough coffee yet...Thanks for the heads up on Tiers. Mods please change in title. Thanks.

That out of the way. Outside of the nit pick, you haven't said anything of any relevance to the subject. Does AZ still have pistols free zones? Would you like to carry everywhere?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Harryball said:


> I have not had enough coffee yet...Thanks for the heads up on Tiers. Mods please change in title. Thanks.
> 
> That out of the way. Outside of the nit pick, you haven't said anything of any relevance to the subject. Does AZ still have pistols free zones? Would you like to carry everywhere?


Hi Harry, sorry, when I reread "my stuff" it looks snarky. Which I didn't intend. And I've had plenty of coffee. :mrgreen:

Yes, AZ has a LOT of gun free zones. But, because we have a LOT of folks carrying,
I don't feel the need in almost all the places I frequent.

Part of this has to do with my being old and and trying to maintain being a reformed alcoholic. 
So, I'm not down on Whiskey Row on Fri./Sat. nights where "the action" takes place.
All "that stuff" took place in my past. And I plan on "it" staying there. I'm very happy to have survived.

Actually, I am an adherent of Col. Jeff Cooper's "Combat Mindset - The Cooper Color Code".
*White, Yellow, Orange, Red.*
The Col. earned his rep. the hard way. Combat Reality in Korea. With no TV.

Jeff Cooper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am always "Yellow" when I leave my house. To the Post Office for my mail. Grocery Shopping. Dinner with my Girlfriend, etc.
I know two people in my Church who ALWAYS carry during the services I attend/usher. So, I don't feel a need to carry in these
situations. And, any food place that serves liquor is currently a "gun free zone". I don't believe "everyone" obeys that.

If I think I might encounter a "Orange", I always carry. This is not too often. One place I do carry is the many concerts on our
Courthouse Square across from Whiskey Row. There is the potential (VERY slight) for a crazy "working the crowd". I'm ready.

I hope this long-winded deal expresses my "mindset". I don't feel the need to "go paranoid". Just be alert. VERY alert.

P.S.
Col. Cooper's Gunsite is 10 air miles north of my place. Of course, he sold it before he died. I think it's on its second owner.
You can see a lot of "stuff" from Gunsite on the many half-hour TV "gun programs". I often see "trainees" in town for lunch.
They stand out like they are wearing signs saying "I'm an OPERATOR, and I am VERY COOL". :mrgreen:

The Gunsite acreage was purchased back in the '70's. 
From Amanda Blake's (Gunsmoke's Ms. Kitty) 10,000 acre mountain lion preserve.

And, my favorite Col. Jeff Cooperism:
_"Owning a handgun doesn't make you armed any more than owning a guitar makes you a musician."_

Here's more quotes from the Col., the father of modern pistol technique (just in case you haven't heard all this):
Jeff Cooper quotes

I am filled up to my eyeballs in trivia. Or, B.S. Your call. :smt1099


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Was just curious about your stance on the permit system. Thanks for the insight into your life and the reasons you do, what you do. Everyone should take a look into there life and asses themselves. Honesty is the best for this...It seems you have done that. 

For me, I have found myself outside of the pistol free zones cursing my state government for me having to handle my weapon more than is necessary. Its bull that we have to do this, but it is the law. A change is needed and the senate IMO is right in passes this bill. I hope the house does so as well. My only issue with this is, how and what NRA class are we going to teach these people to meet the new standard. My guess would be there new advanced pistol class. We will see..


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

I like it. The only problem I have with some state CCW requirements is that they require the training to be taken in their state or by one of their instructors, Utah comes to mind.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think anything that removes "gun free" zones is a good thing. The tiered system is a good way to get our feet in the door, may encourage some to seek more training etc.

I've often wondered if such a tiered system would be "the fix" or a national ccw option.


----------

